# Got a question for ya'll



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I was going to do a new post about what has happened and is happening in my area of Michigan today.
But I had a PM so I decided to ask if I was wasting my time as ya'll I guees think I don't have any Knowledge.
a quote *"it's not an inter cover, it's an inner cover. This usage makes people wonder if you know what you're talking about. It just undermines your credibility."*

So maybe a poll is in order. 
_(1.If ya'll think my miss spelled words and incorrect grammer should not have a place on the forum I'll leave._

(2.If on the other hand ya'll can under stand what I am writting with the miss spelled words bad grammer and incorrect spacing between woord is Ok and ya'll can work around I'll stay.

Tom If I do leave youcan still call any time. I don't misspell my spoken word.

 Al


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

If I thought I had to leave because I mispell something or even used the wrong words, I'd have been gone a long time ago. You can call it the under cover for all I care!! Your posts obviously show you know what you're talking about. Geesh... Please take his comment a bit lighter. It was probably just meant to correct your usage to what he/she is comfortable with and not meant to belittle you or your efforts to inform. I'm disheartened that the bee forum is starting to resemble some other forums that get nitpicky and have feelings hurt. Sigh...


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm a pretty good speller, but I know who's beekeeping advice I'd follow.


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

In jr high school, I was the top speller. Won several spelling bees, and so on. Now I am 40 years old and ask.com is my best friend. How do you spell this! How do you spell that! Al you have over 3500 posts on this forum. Could you imaging having to ask.com every one of those posts?  I think not. Dont sweat the small stuff, you are too valuable...is there an e in valueable? WHO CARES! :rock:


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

Al ,, I dont care if words are spelled right or not ,, as long as I can get the idea of what they are saying who cares if the word is spelled wrong ,,, just get the general drift across ,, as far as what the name of things are ,, between me and my family , half the time no one out side the family has any idea what we are talking about because we have our own names for things ,, and at times I have caught myself posting and calling it our name not the norm names... if there so bugged by miss spelled words , or a little off on the name ,,, then THEY SHOULD LEAVE AND GO TO ANOTHER SITE


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd question the judgement of someone who judges crediblity based on spelling and not content. 

Some of the most knowledgeable beekeeping folks I've met don't have much formal education, aren't very eloquent, and are a bit rough around the edges, but have a wealth of experience and wisdom.


----------



## BjornBee (Jan 17, 2011)

If it bothers you enough to need the support of others, or a poll, then please for your own peace of mind, consider leaving the forum. There are other much bigger issues to deal with. 

Life is short. Focus on the bigger pictures.

That advice is for both parties involved.


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

BjornBee said:


> consider leaving the forum.


QUIT? Are you serious? Is that the kind of advice you would give your family? (wouldnt suprise me) After being blackballed by the entire Beekeeping Community, one would think you would change your ways. It wouldnt suprise me if you are behind the PM in some way. Another day in the abominable life of ScornedBee :badmood:


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

awwwe let it roll off your back Al. who cares if things dont get spelled right all the time--i'd have to quit too then. you have alot of good info to share


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

jeez scrapiron i dont know what bjornbee has done to you and i dont really care but why dont you give it a rest??? i really hate seeing your negativity all the time--why dont you just block him so he doesnt bother you?? i have gotten some good info from him too.


----------



## scrapiron (Jul 23, 2011)

Consider it done mare. I was just trying to keep this forum from the demise of the others filled with bickering nonsense..... He is the root of evil for a forum, but yall must like it. Good luck to all, I'm done. I will stay over on Beesource where ScornedBee is BANNED, and people appreciate info as opposed to nonsence. Deuces!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

i didnt want you to leave scrapiron, its just that we all have people we dont care for or think dont know anything. and should be able to question things--i just think it should get to the point where there isnt fighting (much anyways)--kinda not filling this site with bickering nonsense if ya know what i mean?? i for one want as many opinions as i can get so i can make a educated guess at what i need to do for my situations.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

15% or so of the world population suffers from one form or another of dyslexia. It's natural and not a sign of lack of intelligence or brain damage. On forums, it usually often comes into play as an issue when it is used either as a crutch or a weapon when it should be obvious that it is neither. It was failure to accept or protect a dyslexic member which led to the demise of our original forum. Mob mentality rules and few have lasted very long on this forum. Most left out of frustration with their inability to communicate properly in any manner except the spoken word. 

Martin


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

What's the old joke about not trusting a man who can only spell a word one way?


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Folks,

(Putting on my moderator hat)

This is not General Chat and personal abuse or attacks are unacceptable. I'm going to ask everyone to step back, take a deep breath and calm down.

At this point I am not going to delete any posts or lock the thread but I will if folks continue down the current path.

Thank you for your consideration.

Mike


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

As a retired teacher, spelling not important...info. VERY important. We are new at this and my hubby always says...ask that guy on HT. He also reads all the beekeepers posts. I thank you for all the good info.


----------



## irregardless (Aug 9, 2012)

God forbid someone uses "your" and not "you're" in a post, too!

Add them to your ignore list and be done with it.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

irregardless said:


> God forbid someone uses "your" and not "you're" in a post, too!
> 
> Add them to your ignore list and be done with it.


There is a list of things that will get a grammar Nazi's goat, among them:

And there/their/they're.

And its/it's

Then/than

It's a long list, lol!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Some folks are naturally good spellers -- it doesn't have to do with intelligence but the ability to see how words should be spelled. The only time mis-spellings or poor grammar bothers me is when it is done purposefully, or when it is so bad I can't figure out what the person was trying to say. OTOH, if a person knows he or she is a poor speller, use a spell-check. They are wonderful inventions. I'm a good speller, but I would be toast without the calculator that resides on my desktop -- it's saved my hide many a time.

BTW, using "inter" instead of "inner" is probably not a spelling issue. I imagine the OP says the word that way in his head and it translates into the written word.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

What's missing with the inability to spell is the limitation on searching for more information. The teacher who instilled the importance of spelling on me also said that knowing all of the answers wasn't nearly as important as knowing where to find them. That was in a small country school with a limited number of books in the library but I read every single one of them. 

By the way, I do not have spell check when replying on vBulletin forums unless it's through Google Chrome. 

Martin


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

most of my spelling issues comes from my fingers having a mind of their own--i try to re-read what i post but i dont always do it if i am in a hurry. i can go on here and edit but some places it cant be done. i guess as long as we understand the intent its really isnt a big deal--i wished spelling was the only thing in my life i had to worry about.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

Don't trust spell-checker!! I laugh many a day when I watch Ellen on TV. She sometimes plays people's text messages that they've sent to each other. It's hillarious when someone writes one word and the automatic spell checker on their phones changes the word to something else. Wish I could remember an example...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Spell check any where will not catch the difference between inter and inner cover. 
Any who thanks for the good votes.

 Al


----------

